# Entire Senate to White House for N. Korea Briefing



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Entire Senate being called to White House for North Korea briefing | Fox News

This is not a normal event.

What will the senate be told? Is it just an intelligence briefing, or are they going to be told we are about to go to war?

Boy, how I'd like to be in that briefing.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Trump pulls Chuck U. Schumer aside and confides in him, "I know I can trust you with this..."
Trump pulls Mitch mealymouthed McConnell aside and confides in him, "I know I can trust you with this..."
Trump sits by the wayside with 10lb sledgehammer in hand, waits for the leak. 
One can dream can't he?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oh, to be a fly on the wall.

That would be an excellent briefing to sit through with those listed to give it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can imagine lot's of flies wanting to be on the walls for that meeting. I can't see where anymore pressure can be exerted on Kim that would be effective. Does the US launch a first strike or preemptive strike knowing NK's reaction will be to invade the south, at the very least? Or, at worst, provoke him into using his nukes on SK or Japan. Do we initiate a war that could possibly get out of hand very quickly? China's response? Russia? The little fat kid has at most 20 nukes, limited in delivery and power, how can he hope to win should he decide to use them? That's just it, the fat crazy kid has to be dealt with. So many questions. Oh to be a fly.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Partbis to get the Senate on board and part is to send massages to various international players.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I just hope that if there is going to be a preemptive strike, they don't go in half-a----. There needs to be regime change....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Fat Boy needs to be sent 150 grains of diplomacy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if they tell them anything worth hearing , it will be leaked to the press in 1 hours so we will know about it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Send 22000 lbs of diplomacy.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Having the briefing on the White House compound ( it will not be in the White House itself) is a PR stunt. They may actually have some thing to share but it would have been better to use rooms big enough and set up for this in the Senate building. Would have saved a bunch of money sitting up the room. 

But it is all about the image / show .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Having the briefing on the White House compound ( it will not be in the White House itself) is a PR stunt. They may actually have some thing to share but it would have been better to use rooms big enough and set up for this in the Senate building. Would have saved a bunch of money sitting up the room.
> 
> But it is all about the image / show .


Obviously, it is a show for the world to see, but what are we preppers to take from this? Is this just a dog and pony show or is it a message to N.K. that they are about to see the battle dogs and war horses?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I think Trump will deal with North Korea, and do it kind of swiftly. US troops liberating the consentrationcamps there, letting the world see the people there that has almost starved to death will look relly good on TV, make all "facist" accusation against him totaly fail, and make his predecessors look really shitty because they let it go on. So much winning, you will be tierd of winnig.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My plan....a couple dozen EMP's at strategic locations...

Navy Seals dropped in to take out the leader(s)


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I think Trump will deal with North Korea, and do it kind of swiftly. US troops liberating the consentrationcamps there, letting the world see the people there that has almost starved to death will look relly good on TV, make all "facist" accusation against him totaly fail, and make his predecessors look really shitty because they let it go on. So much winning, you will be tierd of winnig.


unfortunately there's no guarantee of regime change - even if Little Fat Boy is killed - it's a militaristic regime with more than a few opportunity seeking generals ... wouldn't be expecting a 1950s Korean War repeat with an Inchon landing and hill to hill fighting - a ground war only if NK decides to go full bore and attack South Korea .... just like in the first Korean War - China won't be allowing US troops or even SK troops on their border - the DMZ line might move farther north with a China managed territory ....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

About the only concern I have...and it's probably far-fetched is that.....China has supplied NK will a few armaments that no one knows about about and are "emergency use only".

It would be an eye-opener if they really could in fact...take out one of our carriers with a weapon no one is aware exists.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> About the only concern I have...and it's probably far-fetched is that.....China has supplied NK will a few armaments that no one knows about about and are "emergency use only".
> 
> It would be an eye-opener if they really could in fact...take out one of our carriers with a weapon no one is aware exists.


North Korea has been arms supplying and smuggling for years - God only knows what they might have got their hooks into .... they "bought" the entire money counterfeiting operation from East Germany before the official wall came down .... what else they could have acquired from any of the old Soviet Union Bloc countries??? - they supposedly hired stray scientists that were misplaced after the commie crash - they were dealing with Hussain's Iraq - Kadaffi's Libya - Castro's Cuba ....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If you're going to yank a mad dog's chain, it would be prudent to know the length of the chain.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm thinking he's gonna tell them the secret hideaway shelter they have has been closed/sealed off due to lack of ball playing on his agenda!
I also think the public notice is Psych Ops for that lil man child in NK


----------

